# Amount of pop music



## Anthony Appleyard (Apr 2, 2019)

Since I got into Wikipedia in a big way, I realized the sheer amount of pop music bands and songs and albums there are or were around. For Wikipedia's rules about what music is notable, see 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Notability_(music)
See also
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Music


----------

